# jack knifed semi



## wxnut (Dec 14, 2005)

Nothing major, but a semi jack knifed on the freeway near my house and a semi behind him ran into his trailer. No injuries. I wasnt able to stop, so these are drive by shots. (Does that make it a drive by shooting?) LOL 















Doug Raflik
http://www.dougraflikphotography.com


----------



## woodsac (Dec 14, 2005)

The three different angles is cool. Nice job on the exposure with all the snow and the white trailers, considering you were moving :thumbup:


----------



## Cipriano (Dec 14, 2005)

Really good


----------



## JonK (Dec 14, 2005)

Good work. I too like the 3 diff. POV's.


----------



## Fate (Jan 12, 2006)

Good job  Especially since you were moving!


----------

